# Computer stand / holder



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to be purchasing a new laptop or a tablet... haven't decided which one.


Does anyone use them in their vehicle, and did you mount it on a stand ? Since I have a center console in my pig, I'd like to install a freestanding mount that I can put the unit on (or into) for use while working, then just unplug when done, or going into somewhere for a bite to eat.

Universal stands are ok, but it should be durable / customizable so that if I change units, I don't have to keep going out and buy a new one.

Thinking of getting a dash cam as well, so I can link it directly to the tablet / computer and record my plowing adventures.


Thoughts on this ???


Most appreciated.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.discounttruckaccessories.com/cilist_SubCategory2_Truck Computer Stand and Laptop Desk.htm


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks GV !

Gave me the idea to search Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/RAM-RAM-B-316...0085473&sr=8-30&keywords=truck+computer+mount

Some of these holders are pretty inventive.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a RAM laptop mount for my Ram truck. I don't use it anymore since I use a smartphone for radar instead of a laptop. I can snap a pic of it , if you think it will work just pay shipping and I will send it to you. It's been sitting for a year collecting dust,
Steve


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We use tablet mounts. The Ipad can be removed in one motion and installed the same. There is a lock available which complicates matters. Although I believe the camera does clear the dash just enough, I would never record with it since it vibrates too much while driving. More important than the mount is getting a great cover. I regularly take mine to dusty sites, in the rain, been knocked around, etc.

Here is the one I have in my 2011 F450. I had to make a new custom rod, but that was done in the same fashion with aluminum rod and electrical tubing. There are much nicer ones available for closer to $200. I am happy with mine, but did not want to make a large investment since I was not sure if I would like it. My next truck will have a nicer one since I it is used every day. That said I have had no problems with our current one.

http://amzn.com/B00585CLSQ


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Been a while since i asked this question Anyone fing their ultimat tablet mount?


----------

